# Hello from St. Paul, MN



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from the west coast.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Tom, welcome and be sure to share your experiences of discovery, I am sure we would all enjoy hearing them.


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

welcome. am about an hour or so west of you there.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Hay Tom - Welcome I am about fifty miles south of you. Enjoy your first year. It is a grate hobby.

John


----------



## Delaney (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey , THANK YOU everyone for welcoming me! I appreciate it, and look forward to talking with you folks.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tom!


----------



## MinnePchyolka (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome from Rochester. Have you taken the bee class with Marla and Gary at U of MN?


----------

